# Hartz Poison



## Ace (Dec 13, 2015)

A few years ago I dug 2 16 Oz super rare cobalt blue  Hartz poisons. The ones with 140 hearts on 3 sides. I posted a pic of one online when I got home that day, it spread like wild fire. And a lot of people took credit for the pic! I won't post it again, but if you search Hartz poisons mine will pop up! I go by Ace on here. Look for ace of spades Hartz Poison ☺


----------



## mctaggart67 (Dec 14, 2015)

There's quite a bit on this forum about Hartz. Just use the search function.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2016)

The Hartz is a very desirable Canadian  poison indeed.  They have non poisons as well.  I have never had the money to buy one back in the heavy collecting days.  Maybe down the road will pick it back up.


----------

